

Force Facebook sharing by scaling like buttons - AntonTrollback
http://anton.trollback.se/blog/force-sharing-by-scaling-like-buttons/
I feel like I should tell people about this. Or maybe not..
======
Hayes
Definitely unsettling but this has been a part of Facebook you could hack
since they opened up those features last f8. I think the Facebook team does a
pretty good job following up on spam reports and shutting down
pages/developers that abuse their system. What I usually do to protect myself
as a user is connect to Facebook in one browser when I want to use Facebook
features and use another browser for most other web browsing.

